# Those old  pictures of us just make you say.....................



## jar546 (Oct 26, 2013)

Me circa 1974 ish with my 2 little sisters

View attachment 1988


View attachment 1988


/monthly_2013_10/JeffJenJill1977.jpg.bdafa6e2753a15f7392f66d7fee015c5.jpg


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 26, 2013)

Angel flights!

Stayin Alive JAR, stayin alive.

Brent


----------



## ICE (Oct 26, 2013)

Well the girls are cute.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2013)

I have one from about the same time......have to see if I can locate it and scan it. Striped flares, and if I remember right, platform shoes.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 26, 2013)

Come on folks, where are your pics?


----------



## RJJ (Oct 26, 2013)

I was too ugly for anyone to take a picture of!


----------



## jar546 (Oct 28, 2013)

Come on guys where are your photos?I'll add another one from when I was on the USS Guam while in the Marine Corps.  That is me in the Med off the coast of Turkey in 1986 with my 4,000 round per minute GAU-2B

View attachment 917


View attachment 917


/monthly_2013_10/JeffGAU2B1986.jpg.43416c5d9c6b8b7ca278b24802726277.jpg


----------



## mjesse (Oct 28, 2013)

Sitting in the door of a low-flying Huey while running a mini gun is on my bucket list.


----------



## jpranch (Oct 29, 2013)

Alright, I'll dig some up tonight but I should warn you... It ain't a pretty sight!


----------



## Mac (Nov 7, 2013)

Miniguns always enhance anyone's photo!


----------



## ICE (Nov 7, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Come on guys where are your photos?I'll add another one from when I was on the USS Guam while in the Marine Corps.  That is me in the Med off the coast of Turkey in 1986 with my 4,000 round per minute GAU-2B
> 
> View attachment 2113


Your head has gotten smaller.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Nov 7, 2013)

View attachment 931


My First trip to the Mississippi State Fire Academy. I am on the left, I was 19 in 1979.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 931


/monthly_2013_11/Picture3.jpg.82bf322ab27d0819f116035727b427f1.jpg


----------



## jar546 (Nov 9, 2013)

Those old  pictures of us just make you say.....................

Awesome photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ICE (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm the big brother.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 9, 2013)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll dig some up tonight but I should warn you... It ain't a pretty sight!


And where is it?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 9, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> I'm the big brother.


That is a great picture


----------



## fireguy (Nov 9, 2013)

Do I see a cowlick?


----------



## ICE (Nov 9, 2013)

fireguy said:
			
		

> Do I see a cowlick?


Nope.  That's my father's best effort at a haircut.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 20, 2013)

Photo of when my sister, cousin and neighbors played doctor and me as the patient . . .


----------



## jpranch (Dec 19, 2013)

Here ya go! 1975

View attachment 963


View attachment 963


/monthly_2013_12/JP2.jpg.cd519bf2c54c9e45c0868a23e3924dfe.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh that's a good one Jim......


----------



## jpranch (Dec 20, 2013)

Here is another one. Taken about year or two before boot camp. Please feel free to have fun at my expense!

View attachment 966


View attachment 966


/monthly_2013_12/jp3.jpg.ec23624cf73310f8ccef88a872f63360.jpg


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 20, 2013)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Here is another one. Taken about year or two before boot camp. Please feel free to have fun at my expense!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rock on man!


----------



## jpranch (Dec 20, 2013)

By the way, That is a real Gibson Thunderbird!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh you long haired hippy.....


----------



## jpranch (Dec 21, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Oh you long haired hippy.....



'Cause I ain't askin' nobody for nothin'

If I can't get it on my own

If you don't like the way I'm livin'

You just leave this long haired country boy alone
​


----------



## fatboy (Dec 21, 2013)

Charlie Daniels Band..........thogght of the tune when i was writing the post............ :cheers


----------



## jar546 (Dec 21, 2013)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Here is another one. Taken about year or two before boot camp. Please feel free to have fun at my expense!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no words for you Jim "Tom Petty" Brown


----------



## jar546 (Dec 21, 2013)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Photo of when my sister, cousin and neighbors played doctor and me as the patient . . .


That is funny.  Did you ever recover?


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 21, 2013)

View attachment 969


circa 1971
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 969


/monthly_2013_12/ScanImage69.jpg.f8e596c6fd96285a4d44c423e83635a4.jpg


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 21, 2013)

View attachment 970


circa 1990-ish
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 970


/monthly_2013_12/Jake_captain_dress.jpg.fe1e9fa3f0bd3654f153590166d026c5.jpg


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 23, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> That is funny. Did you ever recover?


I believe the only improvement was I morphed from being a red head to a blonde.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 29, 2013)

Found this old one laying around.


----------



## ICE (Dec 29, 2013)

You left your hair at home?


----------



## ICE (Dec 30, 2013)

You holding hands with some fella is not something that I expected to see.


----------



## pwood (Dec 30, 2013)

that was during the " don't ask don't tell" era! Those PDA expressions  are ok now!


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 31, 2013)

I like Jar's "I'm still still 25" shirt.

Brent.


----------



## rshuey (Dec 31, 2013)

The ironed collar made me lol.


----------

